
Chinese database of 2.4M influential people and their weak points revealed - olvy0
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/15/china_shenzhen_zhenhua_database/
======
cheaprentalyeti
I think this is a very big story and I'm surprised it hasn't been covered
more. Especially in the context of the whole OPM database hack.

Also, Prof. Balding is on twitter, and can be followed there. [1]

[1] [http://twitter.com/BaldingsWorld](http://twitter.com/BaldingsWorld)

